# eBay question...*update*...& more advice required, pleas



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

OK, I put a Nokia mobile for sale on eBay, and as I'm the extra cautious type and having never sold anything too expensive, I stated in my listing that I would only accept bids from people with at least 5 positive feedbacks.

Earlier today someone who only registered with eBay earlier this month, and with a feedback score of two became the higher bidder. Not willing to take the risk, I cancelled the bid.

However, in the last minute of the auction, the same cheeky b*gger placed another bid and won the item. I tried cancelling their bid but I got a message telling me it's too late.

At the time of this post, they haven't paid for the item.

What can I do?

Please help!!!

TIA


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

I think your listing stated fairly that you WOULDN'T accept his bid, and him bidding on it means that you don't have to accept it.

But I'd email ebay directly or it could end up with you receiving negative feedback, when if he does pay you, it's just easier to get the sale through and finalised

Regards

Jon


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Ebay is based on trust in the main give the Guy a chance to buy it someone gave you a chance when you had 0 feedback :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

alternatively can you not choose to make a second chance offer to the second highest bidder? (assuming their bid is sufficiently high enough for you)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Ebay is based on trust in the main give the Guy a chance to buy it someone gave you a chance when you had 0 feedback :wink:


Aye, but this was not an item valued at over Â£200.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

che6mw said:


> alternatively can you not choose to make a second chance offer to the second highest bidder? (assuming their bid is sufficiently high enough for you)


Being a relative eBay novice, I wasn't sure if I could do this.

The second highest bidder was within a few pounds of the 'winning' bid.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Ebay is based on trust in the main give the Guy a chance to buy it someone gave you a chance when you had 0 feedback :wink:
> ...


You are in a no lose situation if he pays you have a sale if he does not, leave neg feedback and claim your fees back. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Assuming I do get paid via Paypal, does anyone know if a Paypal payment can be re-called by the sender. Is there a minimum time I should wait before sending the phone out?

I've also heard of people using stolen credit cards for Paypal accounts?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Assuming I do get paid via Paypal, does anyone know if a Paypal payment can be re-called by the sender. Is there a minimum time I should wait before sending the phone out?
> 
> I've also heard of people using stolen credit cards for Paypal accounts?


I think there is a pay pal help line on the pay pal site give them a ring


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I thought of selling an old phone on eBay ... checked some of the previous auctions to get an idea of the likely selling price, and saw that most mobiles are "won" by people with either no previous history, or only 1 or 2 previous eBay transactions.

Being the (ultra) cautious type, this seemed strange to me, but I couldn't work out what the scam could be (if paid by PayPal etc). But it was enough to put me off selling the phone on eBay. There's obviously something going on.

Ignore the winning bid, and sell it to someone who has eBay track record. And if the "winning" bidder was genuine, then maybe he should learn to read English properly.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> I thought of selling an old phone on eBay ... checked some of the previous auctions to get an idea of the likely selling price, and saw that most mobiles are "won" by people with either no previous history, or only 1 or 2 previous eBay transactions.
> 
> Being the (ultra) cautious type, this seemed strange to me, but I couldn't work out what the scam could be (if paid by PayPal etc). But it was enough to put me off selling the phone on eBay. There's obviously something going on.
> 
> Ignore the winning bid, and sell it to someone who has eBay track record. And if the "winning" bidder was genuine, then maybe he should learn to read English properly.


The phone is a brand new Nokia N90 which is an unrequired upgrade. The 'winning' bidder appears to be a female in the Sheffield area. She's now sent me a message asking me if I could unlock the phone for her.

Still hasn't paid. Sounds like this going to be trouble.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I sold Nokia phone on ebay last week. First a nigerian fraudster within minutes opted to buy it now stating he was in the US but it was a prezzy for his son in Nigeria. Checking his feed back he had about 900 positive and one neg (for a phone) Then came a half convincing email with all the paypal logos stating money had been taken from his account and placed into a safe account once I had sent the item and sent a tracking number the funds would be released into my PP account, like fook would it! Reported it to Ebay and it turned out that he had hacked into someones account thus getting all the pos feedback. Ebay refunded all my costs immediatly.
Relisted the phone without a buy now option and a polite message to my nigerian friends and sold the phone for a good sum. I stipulated that it would only be despatched once funds had cleared from my PPaccount in my current account which takes 3-4 working days. As i'm sure I have read somewhere that if a buyer reports you to paypal funds can be froze until any dispute is settled.

It was sold to a person with zero feedback and all went well


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

For future ref: "You can add ebay id's to a blocked bidders list this stops them being able to place bids on any items you are selling."


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

For what it is worth we decided to empty a draw of old mobile phones and associated extras when we had a clearout - i put them on ebay and raised a suprising amount of money from 'junk' without any problems.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of selling an old phone on eBay ... checked some of the previous auctions to get an idea of the likely selling price, and saw that most mobiles are "won" by people with either no previous history, or only 1 or 2 previous eBay transactions.
> ...


If you stated that the phone was locked to a network, then you don't have to unlock it for her. However, if you do want to unlock it, then this worked for me:-

http://www.trycktill.com/unlock_swe.asp

The code given needs to be used in full - including all the +pw# stuff. Note you only get 5 tries before it's lock lock locked.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice, folks. 



CH_Peter said:


> If you stated that the phone was locked to a network, then you don't have to unlock it for her. However, if you do want to unlock it, then this worked for me:-
> 
> http://www.trycktill.com/unlock_swe.asp
> 
> The code given needs to be used in full - including all the +pw# stuff. Note you only get 5 tries before it's lock lock locked.


Your link appears to be in Swedish or some other language, Peter?

I did clearly state in my listing that the phone was locked to the Orange network. Why do people not read the fecking listing before bidding? :x

She did offer to pay for the phone to be unlocked, however I didn't want to go to the hassle of having it unlocked for people.

In my reply to her I also asked her if she does actually want to still buy the phone. I got a reply, which she appears to have sent in the early hours of the morning, saying she'll let me know "by tomorrow". :x

She's really beginning to p*ss me off now. :x :evil:

If she now says she no longer want's to buy the phone, am I in order to report her to eBay for none payment?

If I then had to relist the phone, would I be charged another listing fee?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > If you stated that the phone was locked to a network, then you don't have to unlock it for her. However, if you do want to unlock it, then this worked for me:-
> ...


Yes - but the drop down menus lower down the page are fairly easy to follow and result in codes appearing. Firefox had some trouble with the page, IE did not.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Cheers, Peter. 

Is anyone able to assist me with the questions in my last post?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

There is a process whereby she can retract the bid. However, this goes on her eBay record for all to see and you can leave negative feedback. With such a low number of purchases, that would make her eBay life very difficult and you should mention that to her.

Using the 2nd chance function, you should be able to offer to the 2nd highest bidder, but if that doesn't work, why not contact them privately? They will be able to pay through PayPal or your preferred method anyways, because they've already bid.

I picked up a monitor on eBay this way, when the chap couldn't sell his PC, I offered to buy his monitor only.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks very much for the advice, Peter. 

This morning I've received the following message from the 'winning' bidder; :x

"hi there.. 
you might give the phone to the secong highest bidder because my money is not in yet.i am awaiting my salary,is not out yet.i only have 170pounds wif me at the moment"

:x :x :x :evil: :evil: :evil:

What are my options now?

I know I can offer the item to the second highest bidder, but assuming I do this via eBay/Paypal, does this mean I get hit with two sets of final value fees?

Should I report her to eBay for non-payment?

If I can get my fees waived for the first listing, I may even re-list the phone.

Many thanks, in advance, for any advice/help you can give me.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Thanks very much for the advice, Peter.
> 
> This morning I've received the following message from the 'winning' bidder; :x
> 
> ...


Mate, she's sounds like a right dumb bint. Anyone who rights "with" as "wif" needs putting out my misery. Anyway...

I would offer it to the 2nd highest bidder via "2nd Chance". You don't pay auction fees again, as you don't re-list it. You also won't have to worry about the "negative feedback dance" with "wif" girl.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Many thanks for the advice, Peter. 

Yes, she certainly sounds like one of the great unwashed. Daft c*w. :x

I've sent the second highest bidder a message to see if they are still interested.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't forget to reclaim your fees back and post a non paying seller alert.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Indeed mate.

File a non paying bidder alert and you'll get your fees back.

Also, be wary of leaving negative feedback as she could do the same to you! :? Even though you're not at fault, it can take time and be a right pain in the r's getting it removed.

Offer to second highest bidder (if they have good feedback)

If paid by Paypal, withdraw funds to your bank account before sending (make buyer aware of that too - I've sent on Paypal funds and been screwed by a stolen credit card. Loss of Â£400!).


----------



## kev'scoop (Jul 6, 2006)

You need to do a few things. On your my ebay page. Go to the item and report it as a unpaid canceled trasaction. She will get a email and then ebay will refund the listing fee.

Next set your preferences so new people cant bid and set it to only allow people with a paypal account. I have sold 80+ items upto a rx8 ;-). Its fine if you tweak the bits.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice, folks.

It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> If paid by Paypal, withdraw funds to your bank account before sending (make buyer aware of that too - I've sent on Paypal funds and been screwed by a stolen credit card. Loss of Â£400!).


Same happened to me. Fortunately I already had the money in my bank account so my Paypal account was at -Â£400 when the legal letters started arriving from Paypal and their debt collectors in the UK. Wrote some nice letters back and it's all seemed to blow over.

Never, ever ever accept money by Paypal. All the buyer has to do is say that nothing ever arrived (even if it did) and Paypal take the money from the sellers account until it's sorted. Bunch of c***s. What makes it worse is eBay now own Paypal. So eBay too is becoming full of scammers. (and to think we thought they reccomeeded not using Weston Union etc. to protect us - more like protect their profits).


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rhod ~ Agree. Paypal is no f*cking better than accepting payment by cheque IMO.

Got screwed for 400 quid once and then nearly done again for 150 quid. Luckily I'd withdrawn the money and left them with the debt!!

Nearly got done a third time but wrote to .Net magazine and it was featured and I got my money back from Paypal stating it was 'an oversight their end'. TFR it was!

I now state that payment by Paypal requires 5 days clearance. If the buyer doesn't like it they can f'off. :?


----------

